
The Miseducation of the American Boy - wizzairflyer
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/01/the-miseducation-of-the-american-boy/603046/
======
techdragon
Worth it for this quote alone.

> “At one time or another, every young man will get a letter of admission to
> ‘dick school.’ The question is, will he drop out, graduate, or go for an
> advanced degree?”

Very insightful work to read as a stand alone article and a worthwhile teaser
for the book they have written.

------
whinythepooh
Zhenotdel reinstalled

